# topic preview disappeared



## Crackle (27 Oct 2010)

......on view new content.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2010)

Shaun'll be tinkering under the bonnet again


----------



## MacB (27 Oct 2010)

same here, so it's not just Crackle being useless


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2010)

MacB said:


> same here, so it's not just Crackle being useless



...this time


----------



## Crackle (27 Oct 2010)

MacB said:


> same here, so it's not just Crackle being useless



Hah! my gabber is flasted.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2010)

works for me....


----------



## fimm (27 Oct 2010)

Not working for me, and it is one of the things I like about this site.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (27 Oct 2010)

Not working chez Attrick.


----------



## Shaun (28 Oct 2010)

Not sure what's gone on there.

I'll uninstall and re-install it - see what happens.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (28 Oct 2010)

Hmmm ... that didn't fix it.

I'll email the guy who wrote the plugin and see if he can help.

Cheers,
Shaun 

NOTE: A new topic hover system has been introducted to the core product for the new 3.1.3 release, which I'm hoping to install sometime over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## slugonabike (28 Oct 2010)

Thanks, it's a really good feature and I miss it when it goes AWOL.


----------



## cisamcgu (28 Oct 2010)

If the hover feature had been working, I would have had a preview of this thread and decided to to join in; but since I had no idea what it was about I decided to ignore this thread and not contribute anything


----------



## Shaun (4 Nov 2010)

I've talked to the developer of the hover modification, and it seems the recent upgrade of the boards to 3.1.3 has broken the preview feature for search results.

I'm working with him to try and resolve it and get it back up and running again.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rusky (6 Nov 2010)

Wasn't working for me, now it is.


----------



## Crackle (6 Nov 2010)

Same here, now working


----------



## Krypton (6 Nov 2010)

Hmmm ... working for me too. 

Looks like it's fixed. Nice one


----------



## yello (7 Nov 2010)

Cheers Shaun! 

I don't have to contribute to the 'viewed' count on crap threads now!   

edit: needed more wink things!


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (7 Nov 2010)

Thanks. I was getting a lil frustrated with the "View Results" pop up.


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2010)

Thank you ... I do love that feature.


----------



## Shaun (7 Nov 2010)

The mod developer uploaded a fix.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2010)

Not working again for me


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2010)

Working for me...


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Working for me...



Ah,will have to investigate then,cheers,


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2010)

potsy said:


> Ah,will have to investigate then,cheers,



Mmmmm deleted cookies,logged out and back in again and it's still no working prop



anybody else?

Edit-OK now restarted computer and all is well,panic over,as you were


----------



## yello (9 Jan 2011)

Not working for me in Chrome but it is in Firefox. The hover feature does work in Chrome on other forums (e.g. that _other_ cycling one



) so don't if I need to do something or a developer tweak is required here.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jan 2011)

It's working for me at the moment.





_(I'm using Chrome 8.0.552.224 on Windows XP if that helps at all)_


----------



## summerdays (9 Jan 2011)

Currently working for me... which seems strange as it always seems to be me having problems with View New Content...  I'm on Google Chrome too... but no idea of what number.


----------



## Shaun (10 Jan 2011)

yello said:


> Not working for me in Chrome but it is in Firefox. The hover feature does work in Chrome on other forums (e.g. that _other_ cycling one
> 
> 
> 
> ) so don't if I need to do something or a developer tweak is required here.




Have you tried the "Delete My Cookie" fix-all at the bottom left?


----------



## yello (10 Jan 2011)

Stand down, as you were... it appears to be one of the Chrome extensions I'm running as I've disabled them all and topic hover now works. I'll go through a process of illumination later on and work out which one is the guilty party. 

Btw, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 & Chromium (not the branded Google Chrome) 8.0.552.224.


----------



## yello (10 Jan 2011)

It's the Hyperwords extension that's causing the problem; disable that and 'topic hover' returns. I was expecting it to be one of the content blockers (AdBlock, Flashblock, NoScript, etc) rather than this one. Not a problem, it doesn't work well on Chrome anyway so it's no great loss.


----------

